# Returning Soldier Fatally Shot At Welcome Home Party



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

Army Veteran Fatally Shot At Homecoming Celebration In Sylmar « CBS Los Angeles


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Wonder if they shooter was an illegal?


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

I can only imagine... But this guy fought in a so called "war", and dies after he returns home, by some unknown hispanic. Man thats F'd up! (Changed what i had too something more "Family Friendly".)


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Big Country1 said:


> I can only imagine... But this guy fought in a so called "war", and dies after he returns home, by some unknown hispanic. Man thats F'd up! (Changed what i had too something more "Family Friendly".)


Thank you.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Grandma was right, nothing good happens at 2 am during a hispanic welcome home party in Sylmar, Cali.


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

-The investigation is ongoing as the motive of the shooting is unclear.

-No further description of the suspects have been released at this time; however, officers believe the men knew each other prior to the shooting.

-A Hispanic man reportedly exited a dark SUV and proceeded to smash a beer bottle on the ground while yelling at Garcia across the street.
He then walked to the second vehicle, described as a white Toyota or Honda, retrieved a handgun from a second suspect and started shooting at Garcia.


Ok so they are at a party with friends and family, and no body actually got a good look at this guy? and they reportedly knew each other? Why didnt the friends and family reconize the guy then?
This has me thinkin, and thinkin isnt good for Big Country lol...
Wonder if he knew something he wasnt suppose to know? Im sure we will never actually know that anyways tho


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

You're gettin' warm BigCountry1. 

As we know, there is usually much more to the story than what is initially reported. I got this bad feeling that there are way more hispanic gang members in our military today vs what is reported. I hope I'm wrong but my research tells me otherwise.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Have we learned nothing? I would hold judgement till you hear the whole story. 
A soldier is dead. That is a horrible thing!! What happened the hours before the shooting?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mish said:


> ...What happened the hours before the shooting?


Cervesa then Tequilla then someone says something to someone else's sexy little plump senorita then SUV's show up filled with illegals and stolen guns at 2 am. ::rambo::


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Cervesa then Tequilla then someone says something to someone else's sexy little plump senorita then SUV's show up filled with illegals and stolen guns at 2 am. ::rambo::


Let's hold off on the illegals. hehe

It's Obama's fault in...3...2...1...GO!!


----------



## OC40 (Sep 16, 2014)

Slippy said:


> You're gettin' warm BigCountry1.
> 
> As we know, there is usually much more to the story than what is initially reported. I got this bad feeling that there are way more hispanic gang members in our military today vs what is reported. I hope I'm wrong but my research tells me otherwise.


I'll break your heart on this one... there are just more gang members in the military then you really want to know. The really sad part is some join to get away from the gangs only to go home and get draw back into that sort of garbage.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

What a shame. But didn't the criminals who shot him know that gun control is heavily in effect in California and that they can't illegally possess firearms and go around shooting people? I mean, that's what gun control is for right? To keep criminals from having guns? Garcia was obeying the law and didn't have a gun to be able to protect himself because the law said he couldn't. I mean, I can't believe these criminals didn't obey the law. Say it isn't so.

Oh wait, that's right. Gun Control is to punish the law abiding citizen, create easy victims for the criminals who DON'T obey the law, which is why they are criminals. 

That math must be way to complicated for politicians to figure out. Probably the same folks that came up with Common Core Math where you don't actually have to get the right answer, as long as you can justify and articulate why you have the WRONG ANSWER.... 

Rest In Peace soldier and thank you for your service, and your sacrifice. Thank you for protecting for us, what your elected officials in California, took from you.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

OC40 said:


> I'll break your heart on this one... there are just more gang members in the military then you really want to know. The really sad part is some join to get away from the gangs only to go home and get draw back into that sort of garbage.


Many actually join not to get away from the gangs, but to be able to come back and train them and create paramilitary crime organizations. The actually teach tactical maneuvers, running and gunning, straight up military tactics.

Personally, I think that ANY individual, who has ANY verifiable or documented gang association, arrests or otherwise, should be prohibited from joining the military. Prison makes them dangerous enough, without the lethal training and possible combat experience they receive in the military.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Grandma was right, nothing good happens at 2 am during a hispanic welcome home party in Sylmar, Cali.


Right right. Sounds like some Catholic wedding celebrations in S. Texas. A person could normally count on there being a shooting or cutting at each one.


----------

